# Escalade active noise cancellation disable???



## DECHman (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey all,

Have run into this issues with the newer Cadillac Escalades that have Bose and the multi-microphone noise cancellation system, they generate interferance when taping the factory subwoofer for lowpass signal to feed a new amp and sub add on.

I have have had to manually unplug / cut the mics to stop the sometime erratic behavior of the new sub, but I am looking for other alternatives that are easier and less permanent.

Ideas?????

Thanks!


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

Honestly that's the only way I've gotten them to work properly as well. Haven't had any issues when going that route though. A customer looking to keep the mic intact in the setup?


----------



## DECHman (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wundered if a easier solution was out there.. unplug a connector from black box x2 under dash etc.....

Thanks


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

Where is the mic that you disconnect? I'm working on one right now and I'm having the same problem. I don't know what to disconnect to get it to work right though.


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

I found them...

In case anyone needs to know this in the future; 

They are in the head liner. All the noise cancelling mics have a blue dot on them when you pop the small grill off of them. They are held on by hot glue so be careful not to pull them loose, if you do it will be more difficult to pop the grills back on them. 

One mic is on the driver's side front, one passenger's side front, and one passenger's side rear. 

Hope this helps


----------



## DECHman (Apr 22, 2011)

There are thin wires at the amp in the center console under the cupholde/storage bin that can be cut.

I have a pic on my phone that will get uploaded. MUCH faster than getting into the headliner.


thanks to all for their input.


----------



## Uca898 (Sep 21, 2013)

Doing an install with JL stealth box and JL HD750/1 and curious if anyone has more pictures or what microphones actually cause the reverberation of the aftermarket sub? I heard if you unplug the rear passenger mic this fixes the issue? Or do you need to do all mics? Well shout back if anyone has any input, once I figure this out ill post some pictures.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an Audi S6 with the Bose factory system and it has the AudioPilot noise cancelling mics.

In the MMI there is a control setting to make the AudioPilot Inactive. Does the Escalade has the same setting? Would disabling the AudioPilot in the computer be sufficient to cure this issue, or must the microphones be fully disconnected?

In the Audi, the AudioPilot mics connect directly to the Bose amplifier. The wires could easily be cut at that location to disconnect the mics. That would be easier than taking down the headliner to get all 4 mics that way.


----------



## AKA FREE1 (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have a 2012 Escalade and i'm having the feedback issues. Could someone post a picture of the wire in the center console under the cup holders I need to cut or is cutting the mics the best option?

Thanks!


----------



## Uca898 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey

I suggest just cutting the mic in the roof in rear passenger pull it Down and cut problem solved I left the cargo mic and drivers mic.


----------



## AKA FREE1 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks I'll give it a try tomorrow. Will the mic just pop out or do I have to go through taking the headliner out? Thanks again for responding!


----------



## Uca898 (Sep 21, 2013)

No need to do anything but pull the mic out if I recall I think I took out the dome light and accesses back of mic from there too cause I think the grill actually comes off the mic it self but It will pull out but do it slow and gentle cause the roof liner is brittle and soft, taking care will ensure it stays up when putting it back.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Turns out that the Active Noise Cancellation in my Audi S6 does not affect my BitOne at all. The BitOne is connected to the Bose amplifier with high level inputs.

I have heard that the Escalade mics need to be disconnected, however.


----------



## AKA FREE1 (May 15, 2014)

Works perfect now! Thanks for the help.


----------



## ESCALADE10 (Feb 22, 2015)

I ran into the same problem with the ANC , can you send me a pic of the wires in need to cut at the amp . Thanks


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

My first suggestion to everyone with a modern German car is to get the MoBridge DA1 preamp.
I just installed one in my car and it is working flawlessly so far.

The DA1 intercepts the MOST optical digital signal before it reaches the OEM amplifier. It also bypasses the ANC because the mics for the noise cancellation all connect to the OEM amp.

It then outputs an optical digital output which can drive a DSP or an amplifier.

Installation is simple. Just run power, ground and remote turn on. Then disconnect the MOST cable harness from the OEM amp and plug it directly into the MoBridge. That's all.


----------



## wef65 (Apr 10, 2015)

DECHman said:


> Just wundered if a easier solution was out there.. unplug a connector from black box x2 under dash etc.....
> 
> Thanks


There is a plug on the Bose Amp under the center console that is dedicated to the Automatic Noise Reduction circuit. All you have to do is unplug it and the problem is solved.


----------



## Unoigo (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a 2010 Escalade with the Bose system. I'm thinking I have the issue as some of you. Installed a single 12" sub with mono 500w amp. I can turn the radio off and still get erratic sound from the sub. 

I pulled the grille off the 2nd row passenger mic but the speaker wasn't glued to the headliner. Not wanting to cut the wire yet as when I do the mic will be free in the headliner and don't want that loose in there. 

I pulled the dome cargo light out and can access the cargo mic from the back. But no way my arm will reach the 2nd row passenger mic. There seems to be a good set of wires going into the cargo mic. I'm wondering if I clip it, will it also disable the 2nd row passenger mic. 

Lastly.... Any ideas on how to put grille back on a loose mic?


----------



## wef65 (Apr 10, 2015)

Unoigo - There's no need to clip wires or remove mics. Simply remove the plug for the Automatic Noise Reduction circuit at the Bose Amp under the center console. Looks like you don't live to far from me. If needed we can connect and I'll show you what to do. Good luck.


----------



## Unoigo (Sep 27, 2015)

wef65 said:


> Unoigo - There's no need to clip wires or remove mics. Simply remove the plug for the Automatic Noise Reduction circuit at the Bose Amp under the center console. Looks like you don't live to far from me. If needed we can connect and I'll show you what to do. Good luck.


Hey brother..... Thanks for the response. I ended up cutting the wire on the mic located above 2nd row passenger. That's the only one and it fixed the issue. All mics must be wired inline. Just hate cutting wires on a $50k luxury SUV, lol. Wish I would have saw your post first. I did cut it so that it could be reattached though so all good.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Unoigo said:


> Just hate cutting wires on a $50k luxury SUV, lol. .


Why?

It's just wire. You can always solder it back together and heat shrink it. It's not like the electrons will magically decide not to flow over the copper just because it's been cut and reconnected.


----------



## Unoigo (Sep 27, 2015)

Like I said.... I did cut it so that it could be reattached. All good bud.


----------



## Dat Beat (Aug 22, 2013)

$50K?? The 2016 Escalade base price _starts_ at $75K now, before any options or packages are added.

Electrons do magically decide not to flow as well over some cut and spliced wire connections. Their magic decision is measurable, in the form of added Resistance.

Some people would be enraged if you cut the wires of their new Escalade just to install an aftermarket sub. Especially without consulting with them first about what the various options might be.


----------



## Dutch1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi DECHman, 

Which plug/wires under the cupholder did you cut? I know it's an old thread but I'm hoping you recall. I have a 2010 Esc ESV and the ANC is causing mad lowend feedback. 

Sounds great until I close the doors and activate the ANC.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 12esv caddy (Sep 25, 2021)

Can someone PLEASE ***** a picture of what wires to cut/unplug from under the center console? I have a 12 Escalade and having the same issue with horrible feedback from the new sub when doors are closed.


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

12esv caddy said:


> Can someone PLEASE *** a picture of what wires to cut/unplug from under the center console? I have a 12 Escalade and having the same issue with horrible feedback from the new sub when doors are closed.


This is the Anc schematic for the 12 escalade, usually disconecting just the rpm signal wires will stop the thumping.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I had the same issue in my sierra, this took care of it. Not sure if it’ll work for a 12.









Factory Bose ANC Bypass for 2013-2023 GM/GMC/Cadillac


Installing a subwoofer/s into your vehicle that has a Bose AMP or a Factory AMP will be a challenge with the Active Noise Cancelation the vehicle has built it. The ANC module in these vehicles not only controls the ANC microphones but they also carry data, leaving it unplugged can cause issues...




lljcustoms.com


----------



## abizzle (Jul 13, 2021)

Have y’all looked into any of the Axxess AXDSP-X or AXDSP-L solutions? I have an Axxess AXDSPX-MST1 interface for sale in the classifieds and it works for 2015-2018 Escalades with Bose. What RPO codes do you have? This interface connects to the GM MOST bus and allows you to tune out all of the factory sound processing.

If my kit won’t work for you Axxess has a couple of other GM interfaces that work the same way.


----------



## StarBoyWave (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you for this! It’s been driving me absolutely insane. I was beginning to think it was just my imagination


----------



## abizzle (Jul 13, 2021)

StarBoyWave said:


> Thank you for this! It’s been driving me absolutely insane. I was beginning to think it was just my imagination


It’s been a few months since I made my post and I have some additional info, as it relates to the Axxess solutions, that would probably be helpful. Let me know if you’re interested and I can send you a PM.


----------

